# Cities without street names



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

Never mind, looks like the grid pattern is really old!


----------



## GlobalJoe (Sep 11, 2004)

I heard the Greek island of Mykonos doesnt have street names either, is that true?


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Randwicked said:


> Question for Justme: How did Mannheim end up with a grid like that? Was it rebuilt after WWII?


I've been studying in Mannheim for a year so I think I can answer this as well. When I moved to Mannheim I was of course eager to get myself an apartment within the grid area to get the fanciest address I would probably have in my entire lifetime (and I succeeded!!) The grid makes up only part of Mannheim's city centre, so by far the most of Mannheim has street names. 

I backed up my rudimental knowledge with the history section on Mannheim's official website http://www.mannheim.de/io2/browse/Webseiten/ma2007/prozess_2007/stadtgeschichte/index_de.xdoc

The grid ("Quadrate") are much older than the world war. The city was founded in 1606 and the grid was created at that time, destroying the old village that was at the same place before. The grid facing the fortress was the idea of Kurfürst (Prince Elector) Friedrich IV. It was kept this way, a little extended, until today. The fortress was replaced by a baroque-style castle in 1720, which nowadays houses the University. 

BTW, the city of Karlsruhe, some 100 km away from Mannheim, also has a street pattern planned by a Prince Elector, but not a grid this time but a castle in the centre of the city with streets running radially away from the centre and other streets running in concentric circles around the centre. But all streets have names there.


----------



## datilguy (Jan 18, 2006)

Many African Cities dont have a developed system of street names in residential areas.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

San Jose CR has no street names...

Typical Adress over there: 200 Meters south-southeast of the LAdy Church 500 north of the Metropolitan Theatre...


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)

South Korea uses the same postal system as Japan, btw. And most of their streets aren't named either.

SK and Japan are the only countries I'm aware of who use the block/building system rather than a street-adress system. There might be others.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Streets whitout names, that crazy


----------



## Roland (Jan 14, 2005)

Why hasn't anyone mentioned NYC? Apart from some streets like Wall Street, most of Manhattan's streets and avenues are numbered.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Its mind boggling that japanese towns and ities dont have street names. I had it awfully difficult to find my way around searching for a place.
Some towns (not sure if all of them) here in Korea dont seem to have street names either. Your home address is somewhere hidden in your house number!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Roland said:


> Why hasn't anyone mentioned NYC? Apart from some streets like Wall Street, most of Manhattan's streets and avenues are numbered.


I believe most people consider "42nd street" as a street name.


----------



## Roland (Jan 14, 2005)

Justme said:


> I believe most people consider "42nd street" as a street name.


If "42" were a random number in its name I would agree. However, it is clearly the result of a mathematical way of "naming" streets. Real names are completely random, but 42nd street is, well, 'just' the 42nd street north of downtown Manhattan. So it's no name to me.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Roland said:


> If "42" were a random number in its name I would agree. However, it is clearly the result of a mathematical way of "naming" streets. Real names are completely random, but 42nd street is, well, 'just' the 42nd street north of downtown Manhattan. So it's no name to me.


I understand your point, but in the context of this thread - it is a name.

e.g.

"I live on 42nd Street" is identical in context to "I live on Elm Street".

This is very different to streets which don't have a name, such as those found in the center of Mannheim or in many parts of Tokyo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Brett said:


> streets without names would not be to easy to naviage IMO. I don't like numbered streets.


But it's the best way to name the streets. I hate european multi-shape street grid with name for each street. Think. In US, CAN and AUS are beautiful square-grid of streets with numbered names. You always can find any street. In europe not!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

michal-skoczen said:


> But it's the best way to name the streets. I hate european multi-shape street grid with name for each street. Think. In US, CAN and AUS are beautiful square-grid of streets with numbered names. You always can find any street. In europe not!


Streets are not numbered in Australia.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

as i understand it surabaya indonesia has no street names, or traffic laws for that matter


----------



## Roland (Jan 14, 2005)

Justme said:


> I understand your point, but in the context of this thread - it is a name.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> ...


Agree 



michal-skoczen said:


> But it's the best way to name the streets. I hate european multi-shape street grid with name for each street. Think. In US, CAN and AUS are beautiful square-grid of streets with numbered names. You always can find any street. In europe not!


For navigation it can indeed be horrible. However, getting lost in a maze of streets and lanes can also be fun as a tourist . In an American city it is as simple (and rather dull) as 2nd left and 3rd right, just to get from A to B. In many European cities this is much more of an adventure. It also enhances your feeling for direction a lot.

Funny, because only recently I realized that Broadway, still following the original path laid out by the Dutch settlers, almost entirely breaks with the Manhattan grid. And now I am wondering: who has introduced "the grid" anyway?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

......


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Brasilia doesn't have street names. Addresses are like "SRTV/Sul Quadra 701 Bloco K Edifício Embassy Tower "


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I agree that numbering streets like 3 Avenue or Avenue K is still a name. It's not meant to be giving the street a proper name, but rather, labeling the street that's the question here.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Roland said:


> Agree
> 
> 
> For navigation it can indeed be horrible. However, getting lost in a maze of streets and lanes can also be fun as a tourist . In an American city it is as simple (and rather dull) as 2nd left and 3rd right, just to get from A to B. In many European cities this is much more of an adventure. It also enhances your feeling for direction a lot.


In an interesting point, and I agree with you. I love the way European streets seem to have no purpose or direction, it's a great way to explore and get lost, and makes for great photography where the streets bend and wind their way across town. It has a character and atmosphere that can't be replicated in a grid pattern. Honestly, Rome, Paris or London would be totally different places if they were based on a grid.

That said, I still appreciate the grid system used in the U.S. with a numbering system. It is very difficult to get lost (which is positive when trying to find a place, but a tad dull when exploring) and is practicle.

But I suppose it's a bit like a girl, would you prefer one that is practicle and straight forward, or one full of mystery, suprises at every turn and who you can get lost in?


----------

